# Chris Knott FACEBOOK Competition



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Please LIKE our Facebook page for occasional offers and discounts - we're offering a prize of a year's FREE UK Breakdown Cover when we reach 1,000 likes. Winner drawn from a hat (NOTE TO SELF: find a hat). http://www.facebook.com/ChrisKnottIns


----------

